# ft. pickens shark fishing report.



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

headed out to the beach around 11 caught my bait of choice(pompano). paddled out the bait just before the second sand bar droped the bait and by the time it was all over it was 2. me and my brother waited for a bite for a good couple of hours with one small run but no take. the sun started to set and our hopes of landing a beast were were not high. literally the second the sun started to set the line went slack i got up to fix it, tightend the line to fix it but it would not stop tightening. with in a few seconds it was ON! the fish ripped line of the spool faster than i have ever seen before.

we fought the fish untill it wore us out then handed it off regained strength and by that time one of us was tired and needed a break. we fought it for a little over an hour. we finnaly got it to the surf and did our best to get it on the sand. it measured at 7 1/2'. i think its a bull but this is only my second shark so not posative. snapped a couple pics got the hook out and sent her on her way. after that all i can say is that the power of those animals is crazy and shark fishing is one hell of a rush and the fights are unreal. cant wait to do it again! and thank you to all that gave me advise before this adventure it was al very helpful to landing the shark.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice shark man. We tried in the pass during the day with no luck.


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

That's a sandbar shark. Nice one!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

That's a bull .


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Fat daddy bull shark. Nice catch man.


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Sandbar.
Large erect dorsal fin. Second dorsal fin nearly aligns with anal fin.
The camera sure pulls in a lot of light.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

That is one of the fattest sand bar sharks Ive ever seen if so. I just googled sand bar shark and apparently they do get as fat as bulls. Do you have a better picture of the head, or snout of it


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

All I do is landbase shark fish...I know the species. It's most definitely not a bull shark...It's a sandbar. I've also caught one that was really fat like this one. Dorsal fin is always the dead giveaway. Here's another monster sandbar I caught last year.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Since that's all you do, I'll trust you on this one. Sandbar it is .


----------



## toddboy23 (Apr 29, 2014)

GROUPERKING said:


> Since that's all you do, I'll trust you on this one. Sandbar it is .


Well...If you couldn't figure it out on your own, that'll work. Nice catch OP.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

toddboy23 said:


> All I do is landbase shark fish...I know the species. It's most definitely not a bull shark...It's a sandbar. I've also caught one that was really fat like this one. Dorsal fin is always the dead giveaway. Here's another monster sandbar I caught last year.


that picture dosent do it justise to how fat it was. ill post a picture my brother took of it with his girl friend that shows its gurth better.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Sunshine17 said:


> That is one of the fattest sand bar sharks Ive ever seen if so. I just googled sand bar shark and apparently they do get as fat as bulls. Do you have a better picture of the head, or snout of it


ill try but we didnt take that many pictures


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

this picture shows how fat it was a little better. also any idea on weight? it took me and my brother a good deal of effort to get it on the sand and we are both are above average as far as strength. it felt like it was 300lbs, or maybe i was just tierd from the fight.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

redfishreaper said:


> this picture shows how fat it was a little better. also any idea on weight? it took me and my brother a good deal of effort to get it on the sand and we are both are above average as far as strength. it felt like it was 300lbs, or maybe i was just tierd from the fight.


My guess is 200lb


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Most definitely a sandbar. & probably in the +-200-225 lb. range if I had to make an educated guess.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Most definitely a sandbar. & probably in the +-200-225 lb. range if I had to make an educated guess.


ill take it! thats still bigger than me


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

Heck yea! Bet you and your buddy were sore after that fight


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

Bward850 said:


> Heck yea! Bet you and your buddy were sore after that fight


oh yea we sure were. i did terrible at my weight lifting meat i had the next day because of being sore but 100% woth it.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

redfishreaper said:


> oh yea we sure were. i did terrible at my weight lifting meat i had the next day because of being sore but 100% woth it.


Lifting meat huh? Sounds dirty!


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Lmao last post


GREAT PIC!! Great memory! Great Catch bud! 

Sandbar shark for sure !


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Lifting meat huh? Sounds dirty!


STOLE THAT FROM ME HOMIE. Knew I shouldn't have walked out into the living room & showed you that typo.


----------



## Tom044 (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice catch great pics congrats on good nite.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

haha thats freaking funny im not even gonna fix it. thanks for all the love guys!


----------

